# Our puppy was shot to death!!



## Papanapa

Lucy, our 6 month old GSD, was shot to death. I posted her on the lost and found last week when she ran from home. She took off around noon last Tuesday with our 10 year old Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Sam ran after deer in the woods behind our home and Lucy happily ran with him. He came back immediately, (too old to run far) but Lucy was too happy and kept running. As soon as she ran my daughters got on 4 wheelers and searched the woods and I took the truck out to find her. No luck. For a week we have been putting posters out, ads in the paper, phone calls, etc. Nothing. Today a man calls and says he thinks he found our dog. He meets my husband and me and takes us to a road near our house that is mostly wooded. There is our dog with a bullet through her head laying about 10 feet off the road. I am totally furious at whoever did this to her. She wouldn't hurt a fly. Very timid girl who would have run if she saw people. The police think she was shot from the road. SICK SICK people. I know I am rambling but I can't fathom this. She was a baby. My baby. The best dog I have ever had. My 4 daughters adored her. What is wrong with people? 
We love you Lucy!!!!

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u148/Rachelle823g/callielucy.jpg


----------



## maxismom

OMG Shelly, I am so sorry for your loss! I can't even imagine what you are going through. To lose your baby and in such a horrific way! My prayers are with you and your family tonight. I hope whatever sick person did this gets caught! Again, my deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I am so very sorry for your loss and for the traumatic nature of your dog's death. I hope you will be able to find peace and comfort in the memories of the time you shared together.


----------



## kelso

So sorry for you and your family's loss. What a beautiful pup, may she rest in peace







No doubt she knows how much she was loved by you and your family


----------



## caligirl07

Oh, that's terrible!! I am very sorry, can't imagine how hard it is for you. I don't know what is wrong with some people, I hope they will pay for this!


----------



## Xira

*Shelly, so VERY SORRY to hear about Lucy she was a black beauty. 
This is so sad and sick







I have seen your ads for her in our paper. I'm not far from you, where abouts did you find her?
I wish these sickos could be caught. 
Maybe offer a reward for any info? 

God speed LUCY *


----------



## ldpeterson

Omg what a nightmare! I am so very sorry this happened. I can't imagine why on earth someone would do that. That is just heartless. 

Again, I am soooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Papanapa

Thank you all for your posts. I know you all love your dogs the way we loved Lucy. We are talking about posting fliers with a reward being offered for information. I just have a feeling it was kids and they turn on each other pretty easy when the pressure is on them. I would love to find out who did this to our girl but am afraid of what my husband would do to them!
She was found on McLain Rd. right off of McMullen Allen in Paris Twsp. Portage County. A very rural one and a half lane road with houses that are few and far between the woods. Sick Sick people to do this to a sweet loving dog. 
I have finally got all the girls to sleep. After tears and more tears. This night has been very draining on the whole family. We buried her in the backyard with a toy and her leash. (the girls insisted). Prayers were said and tears were shed. Sam (the Chessie) laid down beside the grave. Made me think of Dan and Anne. More tears. Wow. I better go to bed.


----------



## caligirl07

poor you. so very sad...


----------



## arycrest

Gosh, it hurts enough to lose a dog but to hear about one being killed on purpose is really upsetting. I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how much it must hurt. I hope they catch the scumbag who shot her.








Rest in Peace Little Lucy!


----------



## STINGER-LRSD

And to think, they refer to our dogs as animals. Most animals are of the bipedal variety! I'll think of Lucy often!


----------



## The Stig

Oh no, I am so very sorry! I am so, SO angry & horrified reading this. My deepest condolences to you and your family. It is such a needless loss. Humans can be so **** sick! 

Run Free, Lucy. She was a very beautiful dog, you can see she had a beautiful soul in her eyes. 

Healing thoughts,
Rei


----------



## Crabtree

My heart goes out to you and your family. Because of some cowardly act you have been robbed of a presious family member. When I read how Chessie laid down by the grave, it made me think of when we lost our little girl and Larka laid at her grave. 
Give Chessie extra hugs, it must be hard for her to comprehend the vicioiusness shown by people. 
My condolenses to you and your girls.







Sweet Lucy, you were a beautiful pup!


----------



## rlwolf

My sincerest condolences on your most tragic loss. This is indeed one of the worst ways to loose your baby, and I only hope that you find the







who did it, and soon, so that you and your family can begin the healing process. 

I'd personally like to take them out back and give them the same treatment


----------



## CherryCola

I am so incredibly sorry to hear of such a tragic loss. RIP Lucy







You'll all be in my thoughts - I can't imagine how painful this must be for you all.


----------



## Bluewolf

I lost a dog like this before, I am so sorry, I know the combination of hopelessness and anger that is coursing through you now. Hopefully someone will turn the idiot in who did this.


----------



## dOg

My heart hurts for you, my cheeks, tear stained, quiver.
What a horrible story! May we find peace. Amen!


----------



## SuzyE

I am so sorry, that is unbelievable,my prayers are with you!


----------



## ellen366

OMG; i'm soooo sorry; what a horrible thing for you and lucy!


----------



## daniella5574

Shelly, I cannot even think of any words I could say right now that would even begin to make you feel better. I am absolutely horrified after reading this that someone could do that to a happy puppy, or to any dog. Your family and sweet Lucy will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Lend Me a Pup



I will lend to you for awhile, a German Shepherd pup, God said,

For you to love him while he lives and mourn for him when he's dead.

Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three

But will you, 'till I call him back, take care of him for me.



He'll bring his charms to gladden you and should his stay be brief

You'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return

But there are lessons taught below I want this pup to learn.



I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true

And from the folk that crowd's life's land I have chosen you.

Now will you give him all your love Nor think the labor vain,

Nor hate me when I come to take my Shepherd back again.



I fancied that I heard them say "Dear Lord Thy Will be Done,"

For all the joys this Shepherd will bring, the risk of grief we'll run.

We'll shelter him with tenderness we'll love him while we may

And for the happiness we've known forever grateful stay.



But should you call him back much sooner than we've planned,

We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.

If, by our love, we've managed, your wishes to achieve

In memory of him we loved, to help us while we grieve,

When our faithful bundle departs this world of strife,

We'll have yet another German Shepherd and love him all his life.



Author unknown


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Oh my God!!! I can't even think of what I would do if anyone of our dogs here were shot alone anything else done to them. I'm so sorry for your loss and prey that they find the sicky that has done this.


----------



## wolfstraum

Again, I am terribly terribly sorry to hear of this...I had hoped Lucy had shown up when I saw new posts to the other thread....

Unfortunately kids, and many adults too, are unfeeling and unthinking - and cruel - to shoot the pup off the road is just unthinkable and I am in tears just thinking about it...

I am so sorry for your loss....I hope that somehow the person who so callously killed her is caught and charged ....

<HUGS>

Lee


----------



## daviddrena

That's is so cold hearted, and she was solid black like my five month old.


----------



## Papanapa

Unbelievable! All of you are so so kind and understanding. I printed the poem out for my daughters to read tonight when they get home. We only had her for a little while but she made a huge impact on our family. She taught us so much and for that we can be grateful. I know there are many dogs out there that need homes so maybe when we are ready we will find a rescue to love. Thank you all again for showing so much compassion and understanding during a very terrible time. I feel blessed to know that there are so many wonderful people in the world.


----------



## raysmom

Shelly -

I just saw this post - I'm so sorry to hear of Lucy's senseless, tragic death at the hands of some idiots. My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you and your family. Rest in peace, Lucy.


----------



## GrandJan

I can't imagine what you and your family are going through - my mind is having trouble getting around this senseless tragedy. 
Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Run free, sweet Lucy.


----------



## CWhite

Can you do a ballistics test? This could help if other dogs are killed in the same fashion.


----------



## Mary Jane

Reading about the death of someone's beloved pet is painful. They are like a charm in a fairy tale and the spell ends and our blessed gift vanishes. But your experience is truly tragic. How horribly cruel to you and your little girls that sweet Lucy was murdered. I hate to think of your children missing their puppy.

I have no comfort to offer you and your family, just another voice joining the collective grief here.

I'm so sorry.
Mary Jane


----------



## RUGER1

Very sorry for your tragic loss. I hope your family heals quickly.
Rest in peace sweet Lucy.


----------



## TMarie

AW,((( HUGS)))

I am so sorry. This is very tragic. 

RIP Lucy.


----------



## luvsheps

Some years back I had an Airdale then, Now Shepherds. Neighbor got sick of him visiting the empty lot next to him, he shot him 3 times on the borderline of empyt lot and our property and drug him to his patio.
Needless to say I sued him and got enough for plenty of airdales. He had no right to shoot a defenseless dog not hurting anybody. I took the video take with my player along and was prepared to show my story and tell it, but he settled in back room before the judge.
Nobody has any right to shoot any dog regardless.


----------



## MiasMom

I'm so, so sorry for this senseless loss.


----------



## scannergirl

I am brought to tears by this. My pup is also named Lucy, and I imagine how I'd feel if we lost her. Peace to you and your family, and I wish you strength to get through this.


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very sorry for your loss and the tragic end to your dogs life. She looks like she was such a wonderful dog. 
Rosa


----------



## 4dognight

My heart breaks for you . People are just plain mean!! She is just beautiful. She is now hunting with the hounds and swimming with the retrievers............ There is nothing I can say to ease your pain but know I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## doreenf

Shelly I am so sorry this happened to your family. No words can express the sadness I feel for Lucy and your family. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## Kaylas Mom

Shelly, I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Lucy girl.


----------



## firenurseireland

what has the world come to? SHOT!!! What a pretty girl So sorry


----------



## sd3567

I am sickend how a person could shoot a poor pup. I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

That is horrible!!







So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Halen

I'm so sorry. That is horrendous. When I was little girl, we had a GSD who was shot in the foot. People were scared of him. I know that isn't the case with Lucy. Some people are just stupid.

You're in my thoughts and prayers. And your children also.


----------



## lynnmjewell

I am so very sorry. Tears are pouring down my face as I read this. Just today I was thinking of you and wondering if Lucy had come home. I can not even put into words how sorry I am for you and your daughters. Please make sure they know that she is in a good place and that she will be with them in their hearts. 
Lynn


----------



## RG518

Hugs to you and your family. What a terrible tragedy. Rest in Peace sweet Lucy....


----------



## k9sarneko

This is a sick and tragic. I hope that they catch the evil spawn who did it and put them under the jail. I am so very sorry for you and your family. She was a beautiful girl and her love shines in her eyes. Take care of yourself and eachother through this difficult time. Many many thoughts and hugs for you all.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

My heart goes out to you and your family. I know my DH would feel the same way as yours. I will keep you and your daughters in my thoughts. RIP sweet Lucy.


----------



## kbigge

I am so sorry about your loss. I hope they find the sick person who did this. God bless you and your family...


----------



## zyppi

Ahh geez! I'm so sorry.

How very cruel.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry this happened. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Bridget

I am so sorry this happened. I just can't imagine how awful you are feeling. I hope the person who did this to Lucy burns in ****.


----------



## chruby

Oh that is awful. So sorry. RIP Lucy.


----------



## bearlasmom

Danni, that was the most touching poem i have ever read. it made me sob. 
I am soo soo sorry for the loss of your pup shelly. I pray that you and your girls find some form of peace soon. I pray that they find the horrible, cruel monster that did this too the pup! its horrible. Humans are more animal that the animals are!
Your baby is in rainbow bridge and will be happy, safe and warm there chasing rainbows and butterflys. Hugs go out to you


----------



## 2dogcrew

Why.........just why? I can't even imagine the loss you are feeling. I am so very sorry your little girl had to die a horrible death. Sending you lots of hugs from my crew. 

Cathy, Kali, Niki and Jodi


----------



## fritz1

I just saw this post like the rest I can only say so sorry I can't imagine what that would do to me if it was one of mine I couldn't imagine, I do want to say that there are laws in some states that empower hunters to kill a dog if it was chasing or disturbing wildlife

do not quote me but I believe I read this in the hunting manual and rules in my state, now as a former hunter I could never even fathom or think of killing any ones dog for chasing any deer, deer can run fast and laws like this are so screwed up they need to be removed from the book, they give every trigger happy sick a hole a reason to kill something

I know this doesn't speak well for hunters but I can assure you most hunters are dog lovers and would not even apply this again do not quote me on any of this I did not want to post this and cause you more pain or relive this horrible experience but it may help you to look in the right direction, again I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## frenchie27

I can't simply imagine the pain you and your kids must be feeling, especially you because we as adults feel life's pain harder. I can't imagine either how a human being in its right state of mind can commit such a hateful, unimaginable act. My 5 mo. old looks exactly like your lovely dog, except that mine is a male. I cried my eyes out reading your story. I wish these type of people could be prosecuted. But you know what? even though this is not gonna help any, and don't think I am a religous freak cause I am not, there is a God up there who sees everything down here. And whoever did that, will pay, sooner or later.
I know one living being can't simply replace a loved one, but if I were you, I would get another puppy and probably restraint him/her more than the old one. Give yourselves another chance for joy. That is just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## johnpatrick

I realize this post is old...we lost our Shepherd this past fall and I was just reading through the "in Memory" posts and can't begin to imagine what you went though. And how horrible it is for someone to shoot such a beautiful animal.


----------



## Chip18

I am so sorry!! This is just so sad ... I'm just speechless


----------

